# Electric calls Wich are best



## Bannysfire (Dec 10, 2006)

Hello everyone I have been hunting most of my life. Calling a good part of it. I am wanting to buy an Electric caller. The question I have is what call to get. Are they equal or is one better than the other. I have three choices in mind so far. A FOX PRO FX5 $600.oo , the EXTREME DIMENSION WIRE LESS $270.00 , and finally I have an MP# player that I could use and get an external speaker $30.00. Price is not my main consurne but some. I just really want a good electric call.
The guys around here say that it is good to go to an electric call, here when nothing elsa works. Just wanting to try for the best. I have two yotes that must way atleast 50 to 60lbs biggest I have ever seen and can not get them in. I almost think that they are wolves that came down from the rockies but not sure. They always come out at latte dawn or come kill or calves at midnight. SO please help with some INFO.

Thanks Bannysfire :withstupid:


----------



## Brad.T (Mar 29, 2004)

I'm a big fan of the foxpro when it comes to electronics but some of the home made ones with an Mp3 player i thing probably work good if you have the know how and time to build one. personnally i would buy the foxpro and be done with it if money is not a big deal


----------



## Bannysfire (Dec 10, 2006)

Thanks for the reply, has anyone tried any of these or the Johnny Stewart.


----------



## Chuck W. (Aug 1, 2006)

I have a JS prey master, it has some good sounds .. Its not a remote e-caller but the speaker has a extendtion cord. I use it with hand calls so it does everything that I need. But if you dont worry about the cash go with the Fox pro..

Good hunting..


----------



## wiskodie1 (Sep 11, 2006)

Hi all
I have the foxpro FX3, and love it!!!


----------



## Danny B (Jun 6, 2006)

I'm with Brad T. all the way, go with the FoxPro. I started predator calling only 3 years after Johnny Stewart put out the very first e-callers in 1961. I've seen most all of them and for your hard earned money you'll never find a better call then a FoxPro. 
Let me say just one more thing, when you get older that FoxPro really makes it easy vs the old hand call. :wink:


----------



## predator hunter (May 4, 2006)

Im assuming cass creek is a waste because I never hear anything about it thats what Ive got and havent ever really used it.


----------



## Danny B (Jun 6, 2006)

If that's what you got use it, nothing wrong with that. Some of the FoxPros cost alot of money, not everybody can afford one.

The old saying, "live by your means". If you can afford a FoxPro down the road cool, if not.......you can still go hunting with the Cass Creek....Good Hunting and Happy New Years. :beer:


----------



## SDHandgunner (Jun 22, 2004)

Well I have never had a FoxPro (can't afford one) so do not feel I can comment on them. BUT from what I read on the net the FoxPro does indeed seem to be THE caller to buy.

I have had an old Johnny Stewart Cassette Caller. It was a little heavy and bulky and took some time and movement to change tapes, but it would call in Coyotes.

I took a Extreme Dimension Phantom Predator Call in trade on one of the home made callers I built. After the first time I used the Extreme Dimension Phantom Predator Caller I understood why the guy traded it to me (plus some $$$ ta boot) for one of my home made callers.

I am currently working with a Western Rivers Predation Caller. A fellow owed me some $$$ and I agreed to take this caller for what he owed me. As such I can not get the remote to work, but after calling Western Rivers I think I know why. At any rate this is an MP3 based caller, about the size and shape of a FoxPro. I recently loaded 21 tracks of calling sounds on it and hope to give it a field trial in the not to distant future.

Now I have probably been one of the biggest proponents of those on a budget building their own Electronic Callers. A decent sounding Home Made E-Caller can be put together for $100.00 or less (not including the MP3 Player, CD Player or whatever you choose for the sound source). I have built e-callers with the little Radio Shack 9 VDC Amps and the Canakit 12 VDC Amps. Obviously if done right each will have good quality sound, just that the Canakit 12VDC Amp provides more volume.

When all the smoke clears I guess my advise would be if you can afford a FoxPro, got for it. Another option is to go to the FoxPro Forums. There is a section on their forums in which they list FACTORY REFURBISHED FoxPro Callers. These refurbished FoxPro Callers come with the sounds of your choice and a one year warranty. If money is a consideration one of these refurbished units may fit into your price range.

Good luck

Larry


----------



## 1shot1yote (Dec 23, 2006)

Here is a pic of my custom Rem 700 .223. It has a heavy varmint barrel and an HS-precision synthetic stock with full length aluminum bedding block. Also in the pic is the e-caller I made per SDHandgunner's instructions. Holding up my .223 is a cheap set of shooting stix I made. got the idea off Varmint Al's page. The last couple pics are my best 5-shot group at 100yds.

[/img]6123







6122







6125


----------



## 1shot1yote (Dec 23, 2006)

Here is a pic of my custom Rem 700 .223. It has a heavy varmint barrel and an HS-precision synthetic stock with full length aluminum bedding block. Also in the pic is the e-caller I made per SDHandgunner's instructions. Holding up my .223 is a cheap set of shooting stix I made. got the idea off Varmint Al's page. The last couple pics are my best 5-shot group at 100yds. Let's try the pics one more time.

[siteimg]6123[/siteimg]

[siteimg]6122[/siteimg]

[siteimg]6125[/siteimg]

Justin


----------



## Tiderunner (Dec 30, 2006)

SDHandgunner:

Which Canakit 12 VDC Amp do you use and which battery? Thanks in advance.


----------



## SDHandgunner (Jun 22, 2004)

The Canakit Amp I used is the Model #UK193. As per the Battery I picked mine up at Interstate Batteries. I am not positive of the size or amperage of the battery I bought, but rather bought my Radio Shack Project Enclosure and then bought the battery that fit in it.

Larry


----------



## Tiderunner (Dec 30, 2006)

Thanks Larry. I'll do the same thing.


----------

